# Received my delivery date



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

My dealer gave me a date of december 23rd to pick up my car at the performance center. It figures thats the day I leave to go to new york on vacation so I am not going to make that date. So I guess what I will have to do is make a date for later in december or beginning of january and hope for a cancellation on dec 9, 10, 11 since my car will not be ready till the 9th as john said. Im looking at the end of december most likely right? I guess the performance center will notify my dealer if there is a cancellation on those days? thanks for the info in advance!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear you can't attend on the 23rd.

Yeah... December is booked and so is the first part of January. Your CA can ask that you be put on a waiting list for a date, but I haven't seen many people canceling. I don't think the port will hold the vehicle but 2-3 weeks and then it will have to ship to the dealer.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Pick up the car on the 23rd, drive to Atlanta or Charlotte fly to New York, fly back to ATL or CLT and drive home. Just a thought. N4S


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

need4speed said:


> Pick up the car on the 23rd, drive to Atlanta or Charlotte fly to New York, fly back to ATL or CLT and drive home. Just a thought. N4S


already ordered tickets. this sucks.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Sorry to hear you can't attend on the 23rd.
> 
> Yeah... December is booked and so is the first part of January. Your CA can ask that you be put on a waiting list for a date, but I haven't seen many people canceling. I don't think the port will hold the vehicle but 2-3 weeks and then it will have to ship to the dealer.


doesnt it go to the performance center anyway? You guys cant hold it until i get a date?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

southpole12 said:


> doesnt it go to the performance center anyway? You guys cant hold it until i get a date?


Nope... It goes to the VPC at the factory or at Port Brunswick and then is trucked to either us or the dealer.

From what I've been told, due to liability our insurance carrier will not let us hold vehicles. If it is own our property and gets damaged in a storm or by some other accident, we are liable. We have the vehicle shipped to us about 8 days prior to the delivery date.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Nope... It goes to the VPC at the factory or at Port Brunswick and then is trucked to either us or the dealer.
> 
> From what I've been told, due to liability our insurance carrier will not let us hold vehicles. If it is own our property and gets damaged in a storm or by some other accident, we are liable. We have the vehicle shipped to us about 8 days prior to the delivery date.


well i guess the only thing i can do is wait and have them hold it at the dock as long as possible and hope for a cancellation. thanks for the info and please let me know if you hear anything about a cancellation if you can.. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Will do... hopefully it works out for you :thumbup:


----------

